# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

GOOD CATCHES OF TROUT HIGHLIGHTED LAST WEEK ON BIG LAKE
Anglers fishing on big lake last week were in the middle of some hot speckled trout catching. Some of the action came very early under working sea gulls on the south end of the lake just north of the old jetties and over Cheniere reef. Good action was also over in West come later in the morning drifting over oyster reefs with live shrimp under a popping cork. Best soft plastics last week were Hackberry Hustlers and the H&H cocahoe in the glow/chartreuse color rigged on a lite lead head under a small cork or just tight lining. Turner bay gave up some solid trout and redfish drifting over oyster beds early in the week. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and get Tanya or Haley to hook you up with a trip on Lake Calcasieu while the bit is on.


----------

